# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  dawkowanie letroxu

## ELA72

Witam, 17 letnia córka ma  od kilku dni  stwierdzoną niedoczynność tarczycy - tsh 4,71 anty TPO 880,00  anty-TG 335, . Przepisano jej  letrox 75 . Nie wiem czy dawka nie jest za wysoka, nie chcę dyskutowć z lekarzem bo przecież nie od tego jestem natomiast trochę się boję o zdrowie córki - bo  jest to dawka wysoka. Córka ma już typowe objawy niedoczynności tarczycy,  spowodowanej Hashimoto - prawie książkowe. Proszę o poradę  co do dawkowania. dziękuje  bardzo

----------

